# Orijen and Primal?



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I apologise i am sure this has been discussed several times before but i am not sure if these brands specifically together have been discussed.


i am currently feeding Orijen adult. in the past i was feeding homemade but due to costs of certain ingredients and space for storage i had to go back to kibble. Peanut is a super active dog and he does compete in sports. When he is more active I was wondering if I should be adding something more to his food and I was thinking about pre-packaged raw (fed at a seperate time from the kibble). Can this be done will he have any benefits from this? 
I was thinking about doing Primal with him or a local prepackaged raw diet. depending on cost and improvement i sort of feel this may be a baby step for me to try him out with raw and see how he does.
We already use the Primal treats and he is crazy for those. (he has a red meat allergey so i can't do RMBs with him or red meats)
thanks


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a lot of clients that can't afford to feed full pre-made raw, and don't feel comfortable making their own, and they do half pre-made and half kibble (usually Orijen). Any raw in his diet will benefit Peanut.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd just buy the raw meat myself. You won't have to store as much because you won't be feeding complete raw and commercial raw is very pricey.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Why not rmbs'? Chicken on the bone would be a great addition to his diet and super inexpensive.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

thank you for the responses.
i think i may get some pre-made raw (at least to begin with). the reason i had to stop making my own food was the cost of chicken i was getting went up quite considerably in my area so i had to go back to Orijen that and it was getting hard to store my extras in the freezer and the premade in the fridge as other members of the family wanted to use the space and at this time we do not have the room to get a seperate freezer.

as far as the RMB with chicken i have to be honest i am very worried about feeding them i know they are safe but i am paranoid. i am the type of person that would need to have them ground.
when Peanut was a puppy i gave him a few RMB that were beef and he got very bad diarrhea so i stay away from red meats with him.

another question i have is if i do give him kibble as his primary diet and supplement with raw is there anything i should expect that will be normal?

thanks


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

A bout of diarrhea from a single item doesn't mean allergy. When I had my boys on raw both of them had horrid diarrhea when I brought in beef but after the second or third day of it they were fine. Its a rich meat so understandably they had the runs from it. I'd give red meat/RMB another chance. :smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i may have to give it a try again BUT it wasn't just from the raw it was also from eating evo red meat a few years ago. the whole bag (even once he was weaned onto it) he had pure watery diarrhea. he was even going in the house because he couldn't control it, put him on Orijen adult cold turkey since he was already having an upset stomach (this was at his vets request since he was going in to the vet for this problem) and within 2-3 days he started having normal stools. since then we have avoided giving him red meat of any kind. i felt so bad for him going thru that. not only was it horrible but he acted embarassed having the accidents.


----------

